# race face evolve fr innenlager knackt!



## AzMo (8. Juli 2004)

hallo!

ich fahre seit 3 wochen das race face evolve fr innenlager mit fsa pounder stahlkurbeln. das innenlager war ersatz für ein gebrochenes fsa. seitdem knackt es da unten, bzw. es hört sich eher an wie ein klicken. es tritt beim treten auf aber nicht wenn die kurbeln horizontal stehen sondern es kommt immer kurz bevor sie senkrecht stehen und da alle schrauben richtig fest sind frage ich mich: was ist mit meinem innenlager los, ist das normal?


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Azmo,

tut mir leid, aber solche Ferndiagnosen sind für uns unmöglich zu erstellen. Wir empfehlen Dir, das Du Deinen Händler aufsuchst, um die Ursache des Geräusches festzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AzMo (12. Juli 2004)

schade, ich hab gehofft es wär vielleicht ein bekanntes problem


----------

